# Router table Fence design - T-track or clamps?



## fleetinglyshort (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello,

I'm about to start building my norm style router table with lots of storage and a formica laminated top but before I start I want to finish designing the fence.

I want to have the table on casters and for space reasons it will need to stay stored next to a bench of the same height, so it would be best if I have the fence attached to the table via some sort of T-track but I am not sure how's best to go about it. If I use clamps I would need gap either side of the table and hanging over the edge.

What sort of T-track would be best for this application and should I just route the T-track channel after laminating the top?


----------



## fleetinglyshort (Oct 22, 2013)

*Router Table Fence T-Slot advice*

Hello,

I need to design my new router table with a T-Track type fence system because it needs to but right up against a bench on one side.

What size T-track is best for this job and whats the standard practise for fitting it into a formica laminated top?

Thanks


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

You could design the table to have track on two side edges. Make the fence long enough to allow a vertical hole at each end. The holes will allow a T-screw attachment into the track that when tightened will hold your fence securely. Works for me.


----------



## ThomL (Oct 1, 2012)

I built my router table to be 42" X 27" as an extension to to the right of my table saw. The long rails for my table saw's fence won't allow me to clamp a router fence to the edge of the table so I used t-tracks on the table. After the table was laminated I routed slots for two 36 inch T-TRACK PLUS strips from Incra. These are a 1/4" t-track with an added rule on one side. I placed the t-tracks 14" apart to accommodate the Frued router fence in the future. I don't plan on moving the fence 36" from the router bit but will use the extra length to clamp work pieces to the table top. It has worked well for me so far.

Best Wishes,
Tom


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

"Router table" and "standard" don't necessarily go together in the one paragraph.
People seem to build a very wide variety of tables depending on their needs. Best way to fit T track is route the channel I'd have thought. That's how I did it. You need to have forward and backward movement on your fence hence the tracks. 
The fence needs to be able to move horizontally too. This allows you to enclose the bit on three sides and minimise the likelihood of gouging and tearing etc. 
There is no standard as such, I'd simply search out the various plans and pictures on the web and learn how others have done it then decide.
There are others on this forum who know way more than me and will point you in the right direct.

Good luck:happy :happy:
Kerry



iamtherealmungo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm about to start building my norm style router table with lots of storage and a formica laminated top but before I start I want to finish designing the fence.
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetinglyshort (Oct 22, 2013)

Great, thank you guys. I have my formica laminate and MDF waiting to be laminated. Can anyone suggest/advise me on the best adhesive/method to use when laminating both the MDF together and the Formica laminate to the top?


----------



## fleetinglyshort (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm ordering the T-track soon , but I have the option of these:

UJK Technology Universal T-Track - Accessories & Hardware - Routers & Trimmers - Power Tools | Axminster.co.uk

a dovetailed track:
UJK Technology Dovetailed T-Track - Router Table Accessories - Router Tables - Routers & Trimmers - Power Tools | Axminster.co.uk

and a dovetailed mitre slot:

UJK Technology Dovetailed Mitre Slot Track - Router Table Accessories - Router Tables - Routers & Trimmers - Power Tools | Axminster.co.uk

Which would be best for the fence track?

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The "Norm" table is actually a plan/design from Fine Woodworking Magazine. One of our forum members was selling this table 6 months before Norm started on his; check out the RT1000 router table.


----------



## fleetinglyshort (Oct 22, 2013)

That's great, I've pretty much designed the rest of my table, anyone know which of those tracks would be the best option?

Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I like the flexibility clamps offer. My fence can be put any where at any possible angle with easy, and can be easily micro adjusted with a mallet. 

I guess I am just a keep it simple kind of guy.


----------



## fleetinglyshort (Oct 22, 2013)

I wouldn't have a problem using clamps but Ineed the router table to reside next to a bench the same height so it's not an option.

Does anyone use the dovetail track or will the standard "universal t track" linked above be sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

*I just finished my table top*

I just finished my table top and chose the stuff you listed from Axminster and UJK. T-track for the fence and hold down clamps. Dovetail mitre slot in the top and a mitre slot bar (adjustable for a great fit) Nice price and good finish. Good luck with your table!


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

*Back of the fence*

Here´s a picture of the back of the fence. M8 bolts grounded flat to fit in the track and knobs to tighten.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great solution, Hans.


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

*M8 bolts and knob*

Here´s the picture of the T-track and fence from behind. Also a picture of the mitre slot bar attached to a fingerjoint jig.


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

I recently was asking the same questions, mainly due to having to make my bench a multifunctional piece of kit due to a severe lack of space. So I integrated my router into my workbench table top and to make it easier I routed 2 horizontal UJK t slot tracks into the bench, bought the UJK knobs and t bolts kit (wish I had waited because it recently dropped from £30 to £20) but it works very well at securing my fence to the table securely.
As an additional element I also routed in a 3rd slot at 90 degrees to the two for the bench to add a featherboard that could be quickly secured.

The slots are inexpensive and fit easily and well, I am very happy with them


----------

